# Temperature Control



## Grand Guru

Do you ever vape in Temperature Control Mode? If yes, mention the device with which you had the best experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

I use rookie TC - DNAc chips in Replay mode.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Smoant Naboo.twisp Vega and dna75.
Don't much like it,I always switch back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have tried it many times and always returned to my Ni80 Aliens... the Replay Mode on a DNA75C is really simple and easy to use but I just don't get the flavour from SS that I do from Ni80... and using mainly RTA's temp control isn't really much of a benefit.

But from what I have researched the Dicodes chipset wins in the temp control race.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis

When not testing devices i tend to vape using replay, the only other times i use TC is when using YiHi devices but then that's quite a rare occurrence. When it comes to Dicodes i have never used a Dicodes device so not educated as far as that chipset is concerned but hear nothing but favourable comments!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501

Always using ss 26g or 28g (single and dual coil) round wire, and very happy with (3x) Pico 75w, (2x) Pico 25mm, one Pico Dual, Hohm Slice LE and Tesla Punk 85 . Ok on (3x) IPV5, IPV8 and Smoant Battlestar. Don't like it on (3x) Smok H-priv, Laisimo Spider, Sigelei Swallowtail and Vaporstorm Puma (using them in power only). Have yet to try on Tesla Nano, Aegis 100w, Swag and Predator (also used in power only for now). 
5 Picos and Slice are my workhorses, using them every day, all day and always on TC (185-225C, depends on the juice).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

alex1501 said:


> Always using ss 26g or 28g (single and dual coil) round wire, and very happy with (3x) Pico 75w, (2x) Pico 25mm, one Pico Dual, Hohm Slice LE and Tesla Punk 85 . Ok on (3x) IPV5, IPV8 and Smoant Battlestar. Don't like it on (3x) Smok H-priv, Laisimo Spider, Sigelei Swallowtail and Vaporstorm Puma (using them in power only). Have yet to try on Tesla Nano, Aegis 100w, Swag and Predator (also used in power only for now).
> 5 Picos and Slice are my workhorses, using them every day, all day and always on TC (185-225C, depends on the juice).


So was that an "Always"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

Timwis said:


> So was that an "Always"?



Yes. Love TC.
I'm not sure why so many vapers and reviewers have a problem with it. It saves you from dry hits, coils and cotton last much longer so less "pitstopping" on average, smaller chance of overheating the juice and batteries last a bit longer (IMO saves health, time and money).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

alex1501 said:


> Yes. Love TC.
> I'm not sure why so many vapers and reviewers have a problem with it. It saves you from dry hits, coils and cotton last much longer so less "pitstopping" on average, smaller chance of overheating the juice and batteries last a bit longer (IMO saves health, time and money).


I think it's the inconsistent performance of TC on mainstream Chinese manufactured devices. Plus mix messages from Youtube reviewers. So many times i have watched a review where two or three reviewers have said the TC is good but when you then watch a review for the same device from someone who has all the equipment showing the data say the opposite. Personally i am more interested what those who give their opinion based on vaping in TC have to say as humans vape computers don't and i'm starting to believe those reviewers using all the tech have become an extension of their equipment, vaping should be about human experience.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------

